# Lionfish Removal & Awareness Day / May 16-17 in Pensacola



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

Lionfish Removal & Awareness Day
May 16-17 Plaza de Luna Park
10am-5pm
900 S Palafox Street Pensacola, FL 32502

This is going to be an awesome event! If you can't participate in the shootout, please consider attending the FREE Awareness Day Festival.

Festival activities include: Lionfish tastings, Fillet demonstrations, Family activities, Celebrity Chefs, Raffles and prizes, Over 40 vendors.


http://reefrangers.com/event-info/
http://www.gulfcoastlionfish.com/index.html


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

We were in every one they had last year. were unsure if we're going to enter this year because now they are keeping all the fish you enter . Don't really want to give all my fish away!


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

TONER said:


> We were in every one they had last year. were unsure if we're going to enter this year because now they are keeping all the fish you enter . Don't really want to give all my fish away!


I don't think that's the case. You have to turn in the fish that count towards the raffle (15/entry). Those fish can be entered at any time between now and the shootout, and, can also be entered during the shootout, but then they can't count towards your total for Most category.

I may be reading the rules wrong, but understood that non-raffle fish and non-Largest/Smallest entries could be retained. 

Maybe shoot Andy Ross an email and ask him about this specifically.

Even if I'm reading it wrong, there's still $1,700 in cash available for the largest/smallest/live categories, and some pretty good raffle prizes. As a bonus, any participant bringing in at least 350 Lionfish during the 2 day event will receive a *free Florida Saltwater Products License*.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

I already talked to Andy they are keeping ALL entered fish! So if you don't win your sol!


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

Sorry to give you bad info then.

I look at it as an investment. FWC is co-hosting this event, and we've got a fair number of sponsors and chefs involved. 

The more people who are exposed to the delicious taste of lionfish, the better chances we have of establishing a demand in restaurants and grocery stores. IMO, that's the only way that we'll keep a lid on this problem. FWC is more likely to stay involved if there's a ton of fish turned in.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

I personally as a diver don't look at lionfish as a problem and they are here to stay ridding lionfish out of the gulf would be like trying to get rid of fire ants the good thing about them is divers are the only ones primarily that can harvest them they are open all year round no limits they are great to eat if you invest $25 into a resale license you can make some money off of them


----------



## Candy (Jan 6, 2008)

I would encourage everyone to participate in the lionfish tournaments to help our fishery. Pensacola is LUCKY to have the Big FWC Event being hosted in their city. I hope you Pensacola guys enjoy the big event and bring in a ton of lionfish! The Gulf Coast Lionfish Coalition has done a lot of work to help put that event together and I'm sure it will be fabulous. 

*For those of you who dive out of Destin,* you might want to register for the Discovery Dive World Lionfish Derby. The top prize for this derby was donated by the Emerald Coast Reef Assoc.: $1,000.00 and the prestigious Don Gaetz Champion of the Fishery Award. This year's award looks amazing! I'll be posting a picture as soon as I pick it up. Everyone gets to keep their fish at this tournament. IF you want to register, hurry. The first 35 people who register for the DDW Derby, get a FREE lionfish pole spear. You can register at www.ecreef.org 

The check is already made out...it just needs your name on it!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

So, just to be clear...we go dive and kill hundreds of lion fish and then PAY YOU $35 to take the lionfish that we kill. Then YOU can take that lionfish and sell it for the going rate? That does sound like a good deal!!!


----------



## Candy (Jan 6, 2008)

I would caution divers to look into the increased cost of owning a commercial fishing license. You probably have recreational boating, towing and dive insurance. 

Your insurance companies may drop your insurance or raise the rate once you become a commercially licensed fisherman. 

Also, there are regulations that must be followed when you are a commercial fisherman that do not pertain to recreational fishermen. You need to look into that to make sure that you don't wind up paying a fine issued by a multitude of fishing regulatory agencies for breaking rules that you didn't know exist.

Be careful! If you become a commercial fisherman and fail to inform your insurance companies and God forbid you have a claim, you could be charged with insurance fraud. Insurance companies tend to investigate whenever there is a big claim becasue they don't like to lose money. If you're a commercially licensed spearfisher selling fish, you are NOT a recreational diver/fisherman on a recreational boat anymore.

Oh, and one more thing if you're fishing commercially: Don't forget you will have to claim the extra income on your taxes . Be sure to take a look at your tax situation before you put an SPL in your name! 

Having an SPL sounds great...you can sell your fish, but be sure you know how much a FREE SPL will cost you. Unless you plan to make lionfish hunting your career, the costs may easily outweigh the income.

I asked the FWC to remove the SPL for lionfish so anyone could sell lionfish without being a licensed commercial fisherman and they rejected the idea. That would have fixed the problems outlined above. Without an SPL requirement, you would just be a recreational fisherman, on a recreational boat that occationally made a few bucks on a lionfish haul. Oh well...






El said:


> ... As a bonus, any participant bringing in at least 350 Lionfish during the 2 day event will receive a *free Florida Saltwater Products License*.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Good point Candy, Also in order to get an RS or to keep an RS you must show proof of selling at least $5000 worth of seafood products in a 12 month period. The Amout required goes down as you get above a certain age. and goes to 0$ at 70 years old IF you previously held a RS endorsement. No RS is required for Lion fish sales just the SPL license for accountability.


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

naclh2oDave said:


> So, just to be clear...we go dive and kill hundreds of lion fish and then PAY YOU $35 to take the lionfish that we kill. Then YOU can take that lionfish and sell it for the going rate? That does sound like a good deal!!!


Where do you think that money goes? It funds tournaments, events, education initiatives, etc. FWC, REEF, Guy Harvey, et al are involved in this event because there is a problem. It will continue to be a problem until we get the public, restaurants, (real) commercial fishers interested and involved. 

If you would rather sell your fish, fine, you're doing your part to help, and don't have to participate.

Good manners don't cost a thing.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Reading the news articles on this event. It will be an event to attend, even as a spectator. I will attend.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

El Kabong said:


> Where do you think that money goes? It funds tournaments, events, education initiatives, etc. FWC, REEF, Guy Harvey, et al are involved in this event because there is a problem. It will continue to be a problem until we get the public, restaurants, (real) commercial fishers interested and involved.
> 
> If you would rather sell your fish, fine, you're doing your part to help, and don't have to participate.
> 
> Good manners don't cost a thing.


But why do you HAVE to take our fish? The optimist tourney is the same weekend and they make it a point to say to weigh in with them first because your tourney will be keeping ALL fish weighed in. Isn't the $35 fee enough to fund Guy Harvey Et al?


----------



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

I didn't spend thousands to give fish to someone who makes money taking the free fish. I'd rather eat them.

We're not getting rid of lion fish. We may delay them a bit, but they're here to stay. They want to profit off of our labors?

Awareness me all you like, it's nothing but making payroll for someone, not encouraging anyone to take action.

Take the profits and give zooka tubes or spears to anyone who wants to hunt them. Do ANYTHING but roll the profits in to anything NOT related to the state.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

El Kabong said:


> Where do you think that money goes? It funds tournaments, events, education initiatives, etc. FWC, REEF, Guy Harvey, et al are involved in this event because there is a problem. It will continue to be a problem until we get the public, restaurants, (real) commercial fishers interested and involved.
> 
> If you would rather sell your fish, fine, you're doing your part to help, and don't have to participate.
> 
> Good manners don't cost a thing.


In answer to your question In someones pockets And what good does it do, In the long run the Lion fish will still be here co existing with the oceans and gulf like they have been for millions of years. All of this is a profit maker for someone it's the american way. Nothing wrong with it just don't say that it will rid the gulf of something that isn't going to happen. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

naclh2oDave said:


> But why do you HAVE to take our fish? The optimist tourney is the same weekend and they make it a point to say to weigh in with them first because your tourney will be keeping ALL fish weighed in. Isn't the $35 fee enough to fund Guy Harvey Et al?


I'm not taking anything. I'm a competitor, not a principal. I don't know the answer to your question, and I don't care. This event isn't about me selling lionfish to put money in my pocket, it's about getting other stakeholders involved. If you want to sell your lionfish AND compete for prize money, then have a good time.



Bluediemond said:


> We're not getting rid of lion fish. We may delay them a bit, but they're here to stay. They want to profit off of our labors?


Not true. You can dive public spots that are lionfish free, and dive a private number a quarter mile away and find 80 on a car-sized piece of steel. I agree that we'll never be lionfish free, but divers are making a difference.



Bluediemond said:


> Awareness me all you like, it's nothing but making payroll for someone, not encouraging anyone to take action.


Payroll for who? Seriously, I'd like to know. All I see is people putting HUNDREDS of hours of volunteer time in.



Bluediemond said:


> Take the profits and give zooka tubes or spears to anyone who wants to hunt them. Do ANYTHING but roll the profits in to anything NOT related to the state.


What profits?



sealark said:


> In answer to your question In someones pockets And what good does it do, In the long run the Lion fish will still be here co existing with the oceans and gulf like they have been for millions of years. All of this is a profit maker for someone it's the american way. Nothing wrong with it just don't say that it will rid the gulf of something that isn't going to happen. :thumbup::thumbup:


I know you understand the difference between a coral reef in the Pacific, and 10,000 artificial reefs in the Gulf of Mexico. Equalization IS taking place at the Tryssler Grounds, Dutch Banks, Paradise, etc, but it's not happening on the artificials where the prey have ZERO places to hide.

Beyond that, please tell me who this rich person is that's pocketing profit.

----------------------------------

I know it may be a hard concept for four or five of you guys to grasp, but there are dozens of people who have donated their time, money, and hard work to improve the fishery that you're all benefiting from, including the guys who sell every lionfish they collect to restaurant owners.

No one is asking for a paycheck (except some of you), a pat on the back, or a photo in the paper. If you don't want to participate, you won't be missed, the point of this thread is to get people involved in an event that promotes the catching and consumption of lionfish. 

If it's impossible for you to do something without personally benefiting yourself, come on by and eat some free lionfish.


----------



## Candy (Jan 6, 2008)

So, what is the 1st place prize?

2nd Place?

3rd Place? 

How many divers have registered for the event?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

21) Event	venues	and	prize	schedule:	


Plaza	de	Luna	/	Palafox	Pier	– Pensacola,	FL.	
1st 2nd 3rd
Teams	Most $1000 $600 $300
Individual	Largest $300 $200 $100
Individual	Smallest $300 $200 $100
Individual	Most	Live $500
Individual	Raffle Pre-Tournament 

As seen here:


http://www.gulfcoastlionfish.com/Documents/DerbyRulesPDF_May2015.pdf


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

We plan to go. Lionfish = yummy! But we don't dive!

Does Joe Patti's sell Lionfish fillets?


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

Tom listed the cash prizes. There are supposed to be a number of really nice random and raffle draws for stuff like steel tanks, and Yeti-type coolers, etc.



Candy said:


> How many divers have registered for the event?


Someone said 50 divers, but don't quote me, and, as I've seen in the past, only about 75% of people who enter, actually participate in the contests. Hopefully we'll have everyone shooting this time.



hjorgan said:


> We plan to go. Lionfish = yummy! But we don't dive!
> 
> Does Joe Patti's sell Lionfish fillets?


We tried to GIVE Joe Patti's a cooler full of free lionfish, and they told us if we walked on their property with a lionfish, they would throw us out (they literally told us this). They don't want anything to do with lionfish whatsoever.

Whole Foods is supposed to be selling them soon: http://www.npr.org/sections/health-...rder-asian-carp-and-lionfish-to-save-the-rest


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

hjorgan said:


> Does Joe Patti's sell Lionfish fillets?


Call and ask them:

850-432-3315


----------



## Candy (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Banana Tom!

Good luck everyone! Stay safe this weekend.


----------



## Candy (Jan 6, 2008)

Is the tournament still on this weekend or has it been called due to rough sea conditions?

The tournament in Destin has been postponed until next Saturday.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Not sure bout the tournament. But all the tents. Tractor trailer. Guy Harveys rig. Food and beverage. Are all set up when I left work at 6 pm. I am working in an office overlooking the plaza.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

It's still on. I have a couple friends shooting in it.


----------



## Candy (Jan 6, 2008)

I just hope all the divers stay safe today. 

Please post if they tournament is still on for tomorrow. I'm hoping to hear that a lot of lionfish are out of the water. Don't want anyone to get hurt though.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Good luck seas now 4.6 ft orange beach buoy 20 minutes ago


----------



## Candy (Jan 6, 2008)

Any word on how many lionfish were turned in to the tournament in Pensacola today?


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

I went down for a while, there was a moderate crowd, nothing major. they had a few nice little things for the kids.

one thing that bothered me was they had some conservation group that had a little pool of tidal pool critters such as sand dollars, urchins, and a horseshoe crab. 

the girl there let my son touch it which was nice of them but then she added this statement and see if anyone sees the "light" on this


Her statement was as follows:

"We used to have a lot of these horseshoe crabs but due to global warming we now don't have any. you'd have to go to Tampa and south to find any real numbers of them"

does anyone see "holes" in that statement?

it took me about 3 minutes to explain the holes to my 8 year old and he got it.

the sad thing is, so many ignorant people are espousing this type of stuff and even more ignorant people don't apply logic and thought to understand just how ignorant a statement like that is.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Due to global warming the water is getting colder here?


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Go figure huh! and when you hear one assinine statement come from them you begin to discount everything else they may say to.



murfpcola said:


> Due to global warming the water is getting colder here?


----------



## Candy (Jan 6, 2008)

Any word on how many lionfish were turned in to the tournament in Pensacola yesterday?


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Maybe a 1000 or 2. most I saw them cleaning weren't big enough to warrant cleaning. I think they (the tournament producers) hurt themselves by declaring they were keeping all fish. I know 2-3 people who would've considered signing up had they not. Also, I'm sure weather was a HUGE factor. 

In any case, as others have stated on many occasions in different ways, it's a touch ludicrous at best.....fear mongering to produce a money grab at worst, to think that divers can make even the slightest dent in the Lionfish. 

You know there are natural predators to lionfish already.....OTHER Lionfish!!! I've found the lionfish fry inside other lionfish...We have a solution!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The solution Bill, like I have stated Evolution rules supreme.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

I went down today learned some new stuff, and tasted lionfish for the first time and must say very good.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't know the exact number but I would say they had about 1,000 lionfish brought in. We won with 307. A couple of other teams had upper 200s. A decent number of people didn't even go at all because the weather was rough.

We were in my 26 Cape Horn and we went both days and got beat up both days. We beat SE right into it Friday and ran the trough to the SW Saturday. Even though it was slightly taller Saturday, we didn't get as shook up because of the course we ran. I got sick on Friday. Saturday I took meds and was fine but it was rolling pretty good. Diving was awesome. Viz was good everywhere. There was significant current inside 10 miles but outside of that it wasn't bad. Getting your fins off and getting back on the boat was the worst part.

I wasn't really keen on the tournament keeping the fish either but I was surprised at the amount of stuff that was downtown surrounding this event and the number of people that came out. I also watched some of the local chefs cooking up fish that we caught and the volunteers cleaned so that was cool.

All we shot were lionfish except for 3 black snapper. The biggest black snapper was 6.6lbs and it won the spear division of the Optimist. Heck of a weekend.


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

Just under 900 turned in. That's from the only three boats that made it out. There were 1,000 per-tournamant fish that were previously fileted, and used to boost the stock for the chefs (there were at least 4 that I saw on Sunday). The tastings and weigh-in station were clearly the most popular parts of the festival.

To folks that think diver's aren't making a difference: I'm guessing you dive much, because I can see a HUGE difference at the spots that I dive frequently. One wreck I shot two or three time last year ALWAYS had tons of lions inside and out. This year there were seven (I left it with two). I couldn't find a single lionfish, inside or out of the Pete Tide last year when I dove it in the late Summer. You can blame the population change on grouper, or sharks, or aquaman, but all I see is divers loading their boats with lionfish.

The folks whining about not being able to sell their fish AND win tournament prizes at the same time: These tournaments are the reason you're able to sell those fish. I saw maybe 200 people eating lionfish over the weekend. The one thing I heard over and over and over, is, "does Joe Patti's sell these?" (ha!) followed closely by: "where I can I get lionfish?". Unless you have something like what Paul Prudhomme did with redfish, you're only going to create a market by putting fish on a plate, and getting the public at large interested in eating those fish. These events are COMMUNITY INVESTMENTS. It benefits YOU if people want to eat the fish that you want to sell. It benefits all of us if we have fewer lionfish gobbling up the reef-tenders that keep the snapper, grouper, and cobia hanging around our reefs.

To the people who think someone is getting rich off the event because the fish are being retained: You obviously didn't attend the event and/or have no concept of the amount of volunteer work hours it took to make it happen. Kindly put up or shut up.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

The whole thing about keeping the fish isn't about selling them...I don't sell lion fish, I feed my family with them. I didn't hear one person complaining about not being able to keep the fish to sell them, they were complaining about paying into the tournament AND giving the fish to the tournament organizers who in the end use the fish for personal gain. Personal gain being federal grants, sponsors, and in the end you aren't really making divers aware of the problem. Divers are full aware. What this awareness day does is make consumers aware of the taste. So as tournament participants we PAY organizers money to take our fish to feed people and get them AWARE of how tasty they are so that the people who do sell them are effectively creating a market where there wasn't one. And for the creativity there I say cudos. But to tell me to put up or shut up while lining your pockets....dick move.


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

naclh2oDave said:


> The whole thing about keeping the fish isn't about selling them...I don't sell lion fish, I feed my family with them. I didn't hear one person complaining about not being able to keep the fish to sell them,


Some of the people complaining ARE selling them, which is fine, but don't bitch about not being able to double-dip when this event is for the benefit of everyone.



naclh2oDave said:


> they were complaining about paying into the tournament AND giving the fish to the tournament organizers who in the end use the fish for personal gain. Personal gain being federal grants, sponsors,


Again, put up or shut up. I'm not aware of ANY current federal grants related to lionfish, much less one that anyone related to any of these events is receiving. The sponsors provide money and equipment for prizes. Your entry fee pays for a t-shirt, printing costs, banners, etc. everyone volunteers their time, and no one gets a paycheck. The fish were served to the public. You're accusing people of getting rich off your fish, I'm telling you to prove it, or shut up.



naclh2oDave said:


> and in the end you aren't really making divers aware of the problem. Divers are full aware. What this awareness day does is make consumers aware of the taste. So as tournament participants we PAY organizers money to take our fish to feed people and get them AWARE of how tasty they are so that the people who do sell them are effectively creating a market where there wasn't one. And for the creativity there I say cudos. But to tell me to put up or shut up while lining your pockets....dick move.


See above. If you're going to talk trash without some way of backing it up, I'm going to call you on it. Too many people (including myself) have burned vacation and off days working with the GCLC, and state agencies (Alabama and Florida). You're coming along and basically spitting in their faces, and on all that they've put in over the last two years.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I appreciate everything that is being done to *KILL* Lion Fish.


----------



## Candy (Jan 6, 2008)

I drove over yesterday afternoon to watch the awards ceremony but missed it by about an hour. Didn't see a schedule of events anywhere. Also looked for a leader board and didn't see one. 

When I got there, the event was still hopping with lots of vendors and people milling around. I have no doubt that this event helped raise public awareness. That's a good thing. I'm sure people enjoyed walking around the Plaza. They had a jumbo-tron with UW videos playing and I was told they had satellite feeds to other tournaments around the State. Pretty sofisticated entertainment for the landlubbers. Everything was very professionally done. 

Would love to have the final tally with all entrants and the number o LF each turned in. I've looked for it on the FWC site, GCLC website and on this forum. Anyone know where I can find this info?

Lastly, I'm so happy that none of the divers got hurt. The sea conditions were dangerous this past weekend. To all of you who killed LF, thank you for your hard and dangerous work. Everyone that volunteered at the event also gets a great big pat on the back too!


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

Candy said:


> I drove over yesterday afternoon to watch the awards ceremony but missed it by about an hour. Didn't see a schedule of events anywhere. Also looked for a leader board and didn't see one. When I got there, the event was still hopping with lots of vendors and people milling around. I have no doubt that this event helped raise public awareness. That's a good thing. I'm sure people enjoyed walking around the Plaza. They had a jumbo-tron with UW videos playing and I was told they had satellite feeds to other tournaments around the State. Pretty sofisticated entertainment for the landlubbers. Everything was very professionally done. Would love to have the final tally with all entrants and the number o LF each turned in. I've looked for it on the FWC site, GCLC website and on this forum. Anyone know where I can find this info? Lastly, I'm so happy that none of the divers got hurt. The sea conditions were dangerous this past weekend. To all of you who killed LF, thank you for your hard and dangerous work. Everyone that volunteered at the event also gets a great big pat on the back too!









here ya go


----------



## Candy (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks a million to every person on that board! You guys are the real stars of the big show in Pensacola last weekend. You braved dangerous seas and most likely got beat up out there. Y'all are my heroes!!!


----------



## Candy (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks a million to every person on that board! You guys are the real stars of the big show in Pensacola last weekend. You braved dangerous seas and most likely got beat up out there. Y'all are my heroes!!!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Here you go I'm doing something to slow down the dreded lionfish, Does 1 big lion get a prize?


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

sealark said:


> View attachment 511121
> 
> Here you go I'm doing something to slow down the dreded lionfish, Does 1 big lion get a prize?


I was looking for a gratutious toe shot


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok Roy this means WAR, I'll post more nasty Toe pictures. When you post us your slim and trim belly button, a side view. You can see it can't U 😡


----------

